# Pair of 1963 varsitys



## Gashep

I have a pair of 1963 varsitys, one is a flamboyant red Tourist, the other is a flamboyant lime sport. I picked up the sport for parts for the tourist I have since decided that they are both to nice to part, so I am now looking for a front derailleur for a 63 varsity, it seems that it is a one year only on the varsity going from the suicide derailleur in 62 to the sprint derailleur in 64


 

 

I picked up the sport for $25 about the same time I found a derailleur on EBay for $60 +shipping I decided that the bike was more affordable and in better shape, but now I'm again looking for  the derailleur. Where is a good place to find one? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GTs58

That particular front derailleur is pretty hard to find on eBay. Did you pick up that eBay piece? It's the same derailleur that came on the late 61 and 62-63 Continentals. I picked up a complete Continental for parts but the FD is slightly bent up.


----------



## Gashep

GTs58 said:


> That particular front derailleur is pretty hard to find on eBay. Did you pick up that eBay piece? It's the same derailleur that came on the late 61 and 62-63 Continentals. I picked up a complete Continental for parts but the FD is slightly bent up.
> 
> View attachment 764387



I didn't, it was in pretty rough shape


----------



## Gashep

The cage on that derailleur mounts to the derailleur on a round post, there's a screw you can loosen and adjust the cage


----------



## Gashep

Gashep said:


> The cage on that derailleur mounts to the derailleur on a round post, there's a screw you can loosen and adjust the cage





the screw is missing in this photo


----------



## GTs58

Yes mine is rotated and you have to look at mine from the top to see it's also bent. You just need the cage or the whole assembly? There were replacement cages on eBay that were slightly different on the top.


----------



## Gashep

I have been keeping an eye on those,  should be functional even if not quite right


----------



## GTs58

It seems prices have gone up a little since the last time I was looking for these.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302649824924

If I remember correctly BBC had a few of those like that eBay piece but can't remember his price. Budget Bicycle Center is the name, in Wisconsin.

Maybe @Schwinn499 has a few extra.


----------



## Gashep

Thanks, I'll check into that


----------



## GTs58

Oh wow!  https://budgetbicyclectr.com/vintag...s-huret-allvit-front-derailleur-cage-654.html


----------



## Schwinn499

GTs58 said:


> Oh wow!  https://budgetbicyclectr.com/vintag...s-huret-allvit-front-derailleur-cage-654.html



Those were made a little later, the script isnt the same.


----------



## schwinnderella

I believe I have NOS cages same as the ebay one which I can sell for a better price if anyone is interested. Let me know if you have an interest, I have to find them.


----------



## Gashep

schwinnderella said:


> I believe I have NOS cages same as the ebay one which I can sell for a better price if anyone is interested. Let me know if you have an interest, I have to find them.



Just let me know


----------



## bikemonkey

For those who are curious to view a Schwinn with the aforementioned "suicide derailleur"...
1960 Conti from Classic Cycle


----------



## Schwinn499

bikemonkey said:


> For those who are curious to view a Schwinn with the aforementioned "suicide derailleur"...
> 1960 Conti from Classic Cycle
> 
> View attachment 769549
> 
> View attachment 769550



Is this your bike? Does it have an oval badge?


----------



## GTs58

Schwinn499 said:


> Is this your bike? Does it have an oval badge?





Nope.


----------



## Schwinn499

GTs58 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> View attachment 770022



Sure looks oval to me?


----------



## mrg

I have to go thru this stuff one of these days


----------



## Jeff54

Well heck, there's a derailleur adjustment  option I haven't considered. If ya got chain rub, just cut part of the cage then bend the other side till it breaks off. You should post that in the repair and adjustment section. Come to think on it, me good ol'brodder, Who has actually worked as a paid mechanic too,  thinks; once he's lost or striped a bolt, beat em to death, or mangled something like this, resounds on: "It's OK because they always put more bolts or in this case, metal than needed" Might have fixed the chain rub problem for you years ago.


----------



## Gashep

mrg said:


> I have to go thru this stuff one of these daysView attachment 770116View attachment 770117View attachment 770118View attachment 770119View attachment 770120View attachment 770121View attachment 770122



Wow, any chance you have one of these in there


----------



## Gashep

Jeff54 said:


> Well heck, there's a derailleur adjustment  option I haven't considered. If ya got chain rub, just cut part of the cage then bend the other side till it breaks off. You should post that in the repair and adjustment section. Come to think on it, me good ol'brodder, Who has actually worked as a paid mechanic too,  thinks; once he's lost or striped a bolt, beat em to death, or mangled something like this, resounds on: "It's OK because they always put more bolts or in this case, metal than needed" Might have fixed the chain rub problem for you years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 770161



Only problem is it doesn't rub when it needs to


----------



## mrg

Gashep said:


> Wow, any chance you have one of these in thereView attachment 770162



Looks likes its mostly Simplex but I'll check when I get some time.


----------



## Gashep

mrg said:


> Looks likes its mostly Simplex but I'll check when I get some time.



Yeah, I was noticing that (after I posted)


----------



## Gashep

I am still looking for a front derailleur for my 63 varsity, if anybody could point me in a direction


----------



## Eric Amlie

Did you followup with Schwinderella on the NOS cages that he has?
Those are the ones that I've used as replacements.
The difference in script is so minor that maybe 10 people in the entire country would notice the difference...if they even bothered to inspect it closely.
In any case, it would suffice as a good replacement until you are able to find the exactly correct one, which is looking more & more unlikely.


----------



## Gashep

schwinnderella said:


> I believe I have NOS cages same as the ebay one which I can sell for a better price if anyone is interested. Let me know if you have an interest, I have to find them.



Do you still have have these derailleur cages, if so how much do you need for  one, thanks- Gerry


----------



## Schwinn499

Eric Amlie said:


> Did you followup with Schwinderella on the NOS cages that he has?
> Those are the ones that I've used as replacements.
> The difference in script is so minor that maybe 10 people in the entire country would notice the difference...if they even bothered to inspect it closely.
> In any case, it would suffice as a good replacement until you are able to find the exactly correct one, which is looking more & more unlikely.



Better make it 11 unless you counted me already.


----------



## Gashep

Schwinn499 said:


> Better make it 11 unless you counted me already.



I guess that makes us a minority


----------



## Eric Amlie

Schwinn499 said:


> Better make it 11 unless you counted me already.



Oh yes, you were the first one on the list!


----------



## Eric Amlie

Gashep,
So you can make your own judgement, here is a photo of an original cage next to one of the NOS replacements on one of my derailleurs.
The drawing which I saved from somewhere suggests that the replacement may actually be an earlier version. Can't vouch for it's veracity though.


----------



## Gashep

Eric Amlie said:


> Gashep,
> So you can make your own judgement, here is a photo of an original cage next to one of the NOS replacements on one of my derailleurs.
> The drawing which I saved from somewhere suggests that the replacement may actually be an earlier version. Can't vouch for it's veracity though.
> 
> View attachment 1068722
> 
> View attachment 1068723



The drawing appears to show the early cage with a later style derailleur (the flat bracket for the later style opposed to the the rod on the earlier version


----------



## Gashep

Gashep said:


> The drawing appears to show the early cage with a later style derailleur (the flat bracket for the later style opposed to the the rod on the earlier version



But I do know that the nos ones I have seen have the round post so they will work


----------



## Gashep

A quick update, after about 2½ years of off and on looking I finally found a replacement cage, only $10


----------



## 1motime

Everything is out there.  Somewhere


----------



## Gashep

So, it turns out that the cage that I bought is NOS, I could see it was in decent shape but when I got it today I see that it has never been used. I am very pleased.


----------



## 1motime

As good as it gets!


----------



## Eric Amlie

Very hard to find!
Where did you find it?
Are any more available?


----------



## Gashep

I found it on Ebay, it seemed like there were multiple available, but I checked last night and found nothing.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Gashep said:


> I found it on Ebay, it seemed like there were multiple available, but I checked last night and found nothing.




Interesting...I check Ebay every morning for "Huret" but didn't see it.


----------



## 1motime

Eric Amlie said:


> Interesting...I check Ebay every morning for "Huret" but didn't see it.



E-bay's search engine is just about useless lately.  Too much sponsored junk taking up room and being promoted


----------



## Gashep

That's kind strange,  I just watched it for like 4 days and bought it at the end of the auction. Although I can't say that I'm not glad that you didn't see it.
After watching a listing for the complete derailleur about 2 weeks ago, the guy wanted $80 for it and that was just too far out of my budget


----------

